# I am NOT Heywood!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

I need to make this clear, and make it clear QUICK!!  I am NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT Heywood Jablomy.  I don't know WHY people think it's me, it doesn't even make sense.  How psychotic would I have to be to argue with myself?  H


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

_Nobody thinks that it is you. _


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> How psychotic would I have to be to argue with myself?



I was wondering the same thing.    

glad to hear that.. somethin's screwy.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2004)

I know it's not you.


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 14, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> I need to make this clear, and make it clear QUICK!! I am NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT Heywood Jablomy. I don't know WHY people think it's me, it doesn't even make sense. How psychotic would I have to be to argue with myself? H


You tell 'em!!


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> I need to make this clear, and make it clear QUICK!!  I am NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT Heywood Jablomy.  I don't know WHY people think it's me, it doesn't even make sense.  How psychotic would I have to be to argue with myself?  H



btw.. I hope you know any attack i made was on heywood.  I said several times i couldn't believe it was you. 

I was under the impression it WAS you.


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thank you.  I just don't understand why they think it's me?  Does anyone know???  PLEASE!!!


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

_Who are they? _


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

I thought your ip addresses matched.


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

Dg, I think.  I'm not trying to accuse him, but that's what someone else put.  Any and ALL help would be great.  IMF is my escape, I need this place, as loser-ish as that sounds!


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 14, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Who are they? _


You know, The Man.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

if i mis-read dg's post, i take full responsibility then.. I'm sorry   to you & dg


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

Rocky_Road said:
			
		

> You know, The Man.


_Yeah! _


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> if i mis-read dg's post, i take full responsibility then.. I'm sorry


_Don´t feel bad, when I read it I understood the same thing. I could never believe it was adrien though. _


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

a few mods kept hinting for a while that they matched the ip address to a female.. but wouldn't say who it was.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 14, 2004)

All I will say is the ten number IP matched to a tee. When Adrien posted, heywood was inactive by the time. When heywood posted, Andrien was inactive. Too much of a coincidence. This was also verified by another mod!


----------



## easton (Nov 14, 2004)

i have no idea whats going on, but online alteregos are a dime a dozen.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

adrien.. where do you sign on from.. home?


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

Look, I appreciate what you are saying and the evidence IS inagruable.  All I can say is that I am NOT Heywood.  As I stated in PM with Dg, I have two roommates who tease me about the time I spend here.  They are goofballs.  IF they did it, and I plan on asking as soon as they come home, then I believe they were just messing around.  But OD is a good friend of mine and I would NEVER pick him, of all people to slam here.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

easton said:
			
		

> i have no idea whats going on, but online alteregos are a dime a dozen.


 i have a *john kerry * alter-ego   

I never hid that fact, though...


----------



## ZECH (Nov 14, 2004)

The two were online at the same time.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

_It is someone that have access to your computer. _


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

What does that mean?

What can I do to prove that he isn't me?


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 14, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> All I will say is the ten number IP matched to a tee. When Adrien posted, heywood was inactive by the time. When heywood posted, Andrien was inactive. Too much of a coincidence. This was also verified by another mod!


Maybe it's her roommate(if that's possible???), he's always giving her shit about being on this site.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> The two were online at the same time.


_Adrien and Heywood were online at the same time with the same ip address? _


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

A lot of people use our computer, but I have my own user account.  It's password protected.  I am NOT Heywood


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Adrien and Heywood were online at the same time with the same ip address? _


are you on a college campus adrien?


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> A lot of people use our computer, but I have my own user account.  It's password protected.  I am NOT Heywood


_Is it a shared connection? I mean do you access the internet from an university network? _


----------



## ZECH (Nov 14, 2004)

I don't think you can log on to two accounts at the same time on one computer?


----------



## ZECH (Nov 14, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Is it a shared connection? I mean do you access the internet from an university network? _


Do you share a connection via a router?


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I don't think you can log on to two accounts at the same time on one computer?


_I guess it is possible if you use different browsers. _


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh yeah you can.  I am not on a college campus, but I have two roommates.  The computer is not mine.  The owner allows his friends on (i.e.me) all the time.  When I'm finished or when someone else needs the computer I click on the start menu, click on log off, then another window comes up, it says log off or switch user.  I click on switch user which brings it to the main screen with everyone's user accounts.  Each is password protected, including mine.  No one can post as me unless they know my password and the same goes for them.  But I stay logged on all day long.  I noticed this when I was at school at went in as a user.  It said that I was online.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

could just be the same subnet. Only one IP would be visible outside the campus, if setup that way.

btw..xp allows different sessions (by sessions, i don't mean different windows)of ie to run under a different username. or, use netscape on one account.. ie on another?? never tried either, but it should be possible.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

_It is them adrien, no doubt about it anymore. _


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah you can.  I am not on a college campus, but I have two roommates.  The computer is not mine.  The owner allows his friends on (i.e.me) all the time.  When I'm finished or when someone else needs the computer I click on the start menu, click on log off, then another window comes up, it says log off or switch user.  I click on switch user which brings it to the main screen with everyone's user accounts.  Each is password protected, including mine.  No one can post as me unless they know my password and the same goes for them.  But I stay logged on all day long.  I noticed this when I was at school at went in as a user.  It said that I was online.


that doesnt make sense now.. looking back at the bashing thread, heywood is on one minute.. youre on the next. then haywood.. back & forth.   strange to say the least


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

Please guys, you HAVE to believe me.  People are on back and forth all night.  I'm hogging now so I can try to fix this.  For Pete's sake, *I* got bashed by Heywood.  I don't know if the people that are here knew it was me.  Who knows, maybe they did and don't like me.  I don't know.  But *I* like me fine enough and I like OD more.  If I were to slam anyone it sure as shit wouldn't be OD.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> Please guys, you HAVE to believe me.  People are on back and forth all night.  I'm hogging now so I can try to fix this.  For Pete's sake, *I* got bashed by Heywood.  I don't know if the people that are here knew it was me.  Who knows, maybe they did and don't like me.  I don't know.  But *I* like me fine enough and I like OD more.  If I were to slam anyone it sure as shit wouldn't be OD.


_You have to agree that it is a pretty good damn alibi.  _


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> Please guys, you HAVE to believe me.  People are on back and forth all night.  I'm hogging now so I can try to fix this.  For Pete's sake, *I* got bashed by Heywood.  I don't know if the people that are here knew it was me.  Who knows, maybe they did and don't like me.  I don't know.  But *I* like me fine enough and I like OD more.  If I were to slam anyone it sure as shit wouldn't be OD.


i believe you. whoever it is *Is* an asshole.  they may have been joking around with you, but the cuts they made on a few members were very mean!


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

It's flippin' crazy.  I am a lot of things.  But I'm not crazy crazy.  Any recommendations?  From anybody?  Serious ones, I mean!!!


----------



## largepkg (Nov 14, 2004)

This is getting GOOD. It's kinda like an episode SOAP.


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

That ISN'T helpful!!!


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

multiple personality disorder?    

the sweet & innocent adrien become the lunatic heywood   

just kiddin


----------



## largepkg (Nov 14, 2004)

Sorry A! It just reminded me of that show. I loved that show.


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm not sweet and innocent, by any means.  But I'm NOT Heywood!  Do you believe me, Busy?


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> I'm not sweet and innocent, by any means.  But I'm NOT Heywood!  Do you believe me, Busy?


of course.. I have no reason not to! 

i just think haywood's a prick... that's the only reason i said anything. really pisses me off when people rip on people's pictures.


----------



## largepkg (Nov 14, 2004)

He made fun of your pics Busy?


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

largepkg said:
			
		

> He made fun of your pics Busy?


not mine.. i only have one small one in my avi.  at least three other members that i saw. just gets under my skin.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

_Think about it adrien, the thread created by Heywood and your post right after it was only 6 minutes apart. Can´t you remember who was at the computer? _


----------



## largepkg (Nov 14, 2004)

No doubt. He's a prick


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

Sure I can.  Jason, Andy, "Shrek", "Dingus", or Isaac.  I only have to confront everyone now.  Two are here at this moment


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2004)

Well one thing is for sure, jablow is no longer around and we may never find out who it is.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2004)

Didn't he also fight with dunkins a while ago, I can't find that post.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> Sure I can.  Jason, Andy, "Shrek", "Dingus", or Isaac.  I only have to confront everyone now.  Two are here at this moment


_Don´t do it just now, try to see if anyone goes to IM later.  _


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

be sneeky..

go to C:\Documents and Settings\*<each username>*\Cookies


look for an IM cookie


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

Be right back.  I'm going to check now.  And it's too late to be sneaky, I've already confronted both.  Negative answers both.


----------



## largepkg (Nov 14, 2004)

How many roomies do you have? Holly shit, I can hardly handle living with myself let alone half a dozen people. God Bless you Lady!


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> be sneeky..
> 
> go to C:\Documents and Settings\*<each username>*\Cookies
> 
> ...


_Yes, that should solve it.  _


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

easier... go to start-search-all files & folders

put "ironmagazineforums.com" in the "A word or phrase in the file"

narrow the search to 'C:\documents and settings"

should come back with im cookies... see who's username it is found under


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

largepkg said:
			
		

> How many roomies do you have? Holly shit, I can hardly handle living with myself let alone half a dozen people. God Bless you Lady!


_I was thinking the same thing. 
How can you live with so many men? _


----------



## largepkg (Nov 14, 2004)

Sneaky people... I love it!


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> easier... go to start-search-all files & folders
> 
> put "ironmagazineforums.com" in the "A word or phrase in the file"
> 
> ...


then send him/her to chicago. I'll take it from there


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

largepkg said:
			
		

> Sneaky people... I love it!


_
Really? So I don´t have to hide under the bed anymore?
Hey Var, good news, you can stay in the closet.  _


----------



## largepkg (Nov 14, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> then send him/her to chicago. I'll take it from there


----------



## largepkg (Nov 14, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _
> Really? So I don´t have to hide under the bed anymore?
> Hey Var, good news, you can stay in the closet.  _




Is this why Var doesn't post much anymore?


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

largepkg said:
			
		

> Is this why Var doesn't post much anymore?


i think V has him chained up. i never really got to know Var, either.


----------



## largepkg (Nov 14, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> i think V has him chained up. i never really got to know Var, either.




Yeah, the Bunny is definitely into that weird stuff. Isn't that right Bunny?


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

largepkg said:
			
		

> Is this why Var doesn't post much anymore?





			
				busyLivin said:
			
		

> i think V has him chained up. i never really got to know Var, either.



_Max has Var. _


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

largepkg said:
			
		

> Yeah, the Bunny is definitely into that weird stuff. Isn't that right Bunny?


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

did you check the cookies adrien?


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

I only live with two guys, but they have friends who come over when the kiddies are gone.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

_Are they made of chocolate? _


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

Marshmallows.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> I only live with two guys..


_Any story that is worth a thread in the Sexual Health Area? _


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Any story that is worth a thread in the Sexual Health Area? _


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

Ummm......no.  I love them both, to death, but not in that way.  I just can't stand living with other chicks.  Too much drama.  Oh yeah, except Sheila.  I actually enjoyed living with her.  Rocky = Sheila


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> I just can't stand living with other chicks.  Too much drama.



i call this drama.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> I actually enjoyed living with her.  Rocky = Sheila


_Any story that is worth a thread in the Sexual Health Area? _


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> i call this drama.



True dat!  I've found the culprit.  Now what do I do?


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> True dat!  I've found the culprit.  Now what do I do?


send him/her to o'hare. ill be waiting with a sign that says 'Asshole'


...maybe just give him an    for me.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> True dat!  I've found the culprit.  Now what do I do?



actuallly.. really piss him off. post a picture of him & let us see his perfect physique that lets him rip on everyone else's.


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

Awesome idea, I know we should have pics, too.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> actuallly.. really piss him off. post a picture of him & let us see his perfect physique that lets him rip on everyone else's.


_Actually that would only continue the hate. 
Forgive him. _


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

_Actually he was quite mean to other members, give him a long talk then you may think about forgiveness._


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 14, 2004)

Hmmmm.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Actually that would only continue the hate.
> Forgive him. _


you're right.  

there's nothing to forgive him for. i never talked to the guy.. first time i heard about him was from BC's poll. 

he was just ignorant & it really got under my skin.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Hmmmm.


_What is on your mind?  _


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> True dat! I've found the culprit. Now what do I do?









  So you found out?


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

well, that's weird as hell.  at one point, (post 102) on the johnnny thread, you and heywood talk back and forth within the same minute. then you both talk again within 2 minutes. quite a shuffle!


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> well, that's weird as hell.  at one point, (post 102) on the johnnny thread, you and heywood talk back and forth within the same minute. then you both talk again within 2 minutes. quite a shuffle!


_Now that is a great finding. I would like to see an explanation for that._


----------



## ZECH (Nov 14, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> True dat!  I've found the culprit.  Now what do I do?


If you have, what is the big secret?


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

further thought.. he would have had to switch with you, read your post & repost. pretty fast! 

a new twist!


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

One of the nerd crew.  My roommates close friend.  "It was just a joke, GOD."


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> One of the nerd crew.  My roommates close friend.  "It was just a joke, GOD."


_You just asked him and he confessed? _


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2004)

More, more, more


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

I have no explanation for battles with Heywood.  None whatsoever.  All that I know is that he's not me.  OD believes me, and that's the most important thing.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> further thought.. he would have had to switch with you, read your post & repost. pretty fast!
> 
> a new twist!


_Definitely!_


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

Andy Sprague for those of you who need a name.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 14, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> further thought.. he would have had to switch with you, read your post & repost. pretty fast!
> 
> a new twist!


I agree. Damn. You can't do better than that? I call BS! There is no way it could have happened they way you say without you knowing.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2004)

.


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

Show me the hoop that I'm supposed to jump through to satisfy you, and I will.  Other than that, I don't know what else to say.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> .


another perfect smiley by min0


----------



## ZECH (Nov 14, 2004)

*IF* you can prove otherwise, I'll apoligize.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> Show me the hoop that I'm supposed to jump through to satisfy you, and I will.  Other than that, I don't know what else to say.


maybe that boob picture min0 mentioned.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

_Damn I can´t believe adrien would do this, she has no motive and she seems very nice. Although the evidences are so clear that she did it.
I´m so confused. _


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

Then help me figure out a way to prove it and I'll do it.  Aside from the boob thing - you don't want to go there.  Ask Rocky_Road, she's got jugs!!


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> Then help me figure out a way to prove it and I'll do it.  Aside from the boob thing - you don't want to go there.  Ask Rocky_Road, she's got jugs!!


i was only kidding about the boob thing..


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2004)

*I have seen*



			
				busyLivin said:
			
		

> another perfect smiley by min0








 This is great drama, now we need Crono to make a story out of this.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> maybe that boob picture min0 mentioned.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> Then help me figure out a way to prove it and I'll do it.  Aside from the boob thing - you don't want to go there.  Ask Rocky_Road, she's got jugs!!


call mark garagos. i hear he's available.


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _You just asked him and he confessed? _



Yeah, he thought it was funny.  He says, "I don't fucking care."  He's not embarassed or remorseful about it at all.


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> call mark garagos. i hear he's available.



Who is that?


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> Who is that?


scott peterson's attorney


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

_http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=823264&postcount=142

This is getting great. _


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=823264&postcount=142
> 
> This is getting great. _


another twist!


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

Since you are the KING of IP addresses, it seems to me that you'd easily be able to answer your own question, Dg.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> Heywoodyablowme has been identified positively. He is a nerd friend of Adrien's roomate who was secretly logging onto pc and causing trouble. He is getting his attitude realligned as we speak.
> OD


_I don´t buy the story of the nerd giving up so easily, nerds are not like that. They are usually very persistent and pissed off people  _


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

I've done what I could, and then some, to try to prove that I'm not Heywood.  Dg, why don't you try to prove that I am.  And while you're at it, prove that I'm Sheila too.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

_Damn, I guess we are all Heywoody. This is the inverse syndrome of multiple personality.  _


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

I don't know what else I'm supposed to do.  Frankly, I'm beginning to care less and less.  When it comes right down to it, no one will ever know for sure if I'm telling the truth of lying.  Seriously, how am I EVER going to be able to prove it?


----------



## ZECH (Nov 14, 2004)

I can't check who isn't here. Strange none of them have showed up since the beginning of this.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 14, 2004)

Do you work? Do you have internet access from work?


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

Cut the drama and show facts, Dg.  Wait...maybe *I'm* really Dg.  Shit, here I go talking to myself again.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2004)

I lost my cable service but with this IM drama who needs HBO.


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

Glad I could be of assistance, Min0!


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

That'll be $30 a month, please.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> That'll be $30 a month, please.


but cable includes boobs.


 i really have to drop that.


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

Tick tock, Dg.  Still waiting.  The question I have is, what's your problem with me?  What have I ever done to you?


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> Tick tock, Dg.  Still waiting.  The question I have is, what's your problem with me?  What have I ever done to you?


your link to heywood is the problem.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> your link to heywood is the problem.


_Heywood defending you on another post adrien, that is the other problem. _


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

When did Heywood EVER defend me?  Where's the link?


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

i saw that too.


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

Where????????


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

_http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=793926&postcount=20_


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

He called me a bitch.  How is that defending me?


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> He called me a bitch.  How is that defending me?


_He said that Duncan said that. Maybe that is why he doesn´t like Duncan so much? _


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 14, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I can't check who isn't here. Strange none of them have showed up since the beginning of this.


Are you referring to me? Dayam, I gues I will no longer leave my computer... I go to a friend's house and when I get back I'm someone else??WTF??


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

Sheila's on now.  How can that be?  I have two sets of arms to type on two keyboards?  Hmmm?


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> Sheila's on now.  How can that be?  I have two sets of arms to type on two keyboards?  Hmmm?


_If the ip match for you two now, I am gonna get scared  _


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _If the ip match for you two now, I am gonna get scared  _


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _He said that Duncan said that. Maybe that is why he doesn´t like Duncan so much? _



He was calling ME the bitch.  Please, please re read the thread.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> He was calling ME the bitch.  Please, please re read the thread.


_So you two were discussing at the same thread, at the same time, same computer? Definitely scared now.  
_


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

_I will read the thread. _


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2004)

Did someone say nudity?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 14, 2004)

Classic.


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

Yup.  We're all me.  All of us.  Time for bed.  When the proof is there, I'll argue this more.  Until then, believe what you want to believe.  I'm nothing but font to you all anyway, or at least that's all I should be.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2004)

To be continued....Same Bat time ..Same Bat channel...oh I hate cliffhangers...


----------



## Pepper (Nov 14, 2004)

Let me see, the IPs match, and the posts occur within minutes of each other, but somehow a roommate is sneaking in and logging on?...is that where we stand?


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Let me see, the IPs match, and the posts occur within minutes of each other, but somehow a roommate is sneaking in and logging on?...is that where we stand?




I'm gonna grab a seat next to min0


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 14, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Let me see, the IPs match, and the posts occur within minutes of each other, but somehow a roommate is sneaking in and logging on?...is that where we stand?



From where I am sitting, that is a pretty darn good summary.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> I'm gonna grab a seat next to min0


_I will seat and wait for the next chapter. Not next to min0 though.  _


----------



## Pepper (Nov 14, 2004)

All we need is Adrien in a white Ford Bronco.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 14, 2004)

God I am so confused.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Let me see, the IPs match, and the posts occur within minutes of each other, but somehow a roommate is sneaking in and logging on?...is that where we stand?


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

No, Pepper. It's me, everyone is me.  The only way for me to prove anything is to install a camera next to the computer and let someone tally the times that there are different users on the account.  Here's an idea for everyone, since I'm such a terrible person.  Put me on your ignore list.  I wouldn't want to contaminate you all with my psychotic vibes.  Please, just ignore me.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 14, 2004)

I am really pepper.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> I'm gonna grab a seat next to min0


Good, maybe you can explain this crazy story to me.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> All we need is Adrien in a white Ford Bronco.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> God I am so confused.


_For me it is clear. Damn, I liked adrien.  _


----------



## Pepper (Nov 14, 2004)

hmmm. oh the drama.

I just asked for a cliff notes version of this thread.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I am really pepper.


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 14, 2004)

So, can I be sure that I'm me? Or am I adrien?? I thought that it was "being checked"


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I will seat and wait for the next chapter. Not next to min0 though.  _


Please have a seat, I promise not to bite.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I promise not to bite.


then why am i sitting next to you?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 14, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _For me it is clear. Damn, I liked adrien.  _



Me too.  I was confused about you and mino.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> then why am i sitting next to you?


_Remember perverted people, we are not in the Sex forum. _


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Me too.  I was confused about you and mino.


_Really? _


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Me too.  I was confused about you and mino.


for a while i really thought min0 was vieope. not anymore. 


It looked like he was, but i don't think he would have kept it up this long.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2004)

_why would he think that    :bounce: _


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 14, 2004)

There are two many double and triple identities out there.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> for a while i really thought min0 was vieope. not anymore.
> 
> 
> It looked like he was, but i don't think he would have kept it up this long.


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 14, 2004)

Wow, I missed all the good stuff it looks like. I still don't understand how I got thrown into the mix Dg.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

there we go dg.. check vieope's & min0's IP.. settle it once & for all


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2004)

Of course you missed all the fun while you were under the name Adrain.  


that was a joke


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 14, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> The two were online at the same time.


Aha! The plot thickens - they are on a router! The Web Server only sees the router IP address and there can ba any number of pc's downline of that since they resolve the extra IPs with port numbers that are part of the protocol aht are stripped from the ethernet packets at the router whent they are matced withthe downline pc.

Someone has a secret connection or somone is on a wireless in the apt.

OD


----------



## Pepper (Nov 14, 2004)

Anybody seen *Primal Fear? *I think Adrien may have just *lost the time.*


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 14, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> All we need is Adrien in a white Ford Bronco.


 
http://johncrass1.home.comcast.net/ballstar.mp3


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> Aha! The plot thickens - they are on a router! The Web Server only sees the router IP address and there can ba any number of pc's downline of that since they resolve the extra IPs with port numbers that are part of the protocol aht are stripped from the ethernet packets at the router whent they are matced withthe downline pc.
> 
> Someone has a secret connection or somone is on a wireless in the apt.
> 
> OD


i offered that, but she said there was only one computer!


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 14, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Of course you missed all the fun while you were under the name Adrain.
> 
> 
> that was a joke


I know, damn, it's really hard keeping up with all this. You know I'm in a room with 3 computers...Thank god for those people I hired...


----------



## Pepper (Nov 14, 2004)

She says there is a second poster...lurking in the grassy knoll.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2004)

Rocky_Road said:
			
		

> I know, damn, it's really hard keeping up with all this. You know I'm in a room with 3 computers...Thank god for those people I hired...


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> Aha! The plot thickens - they are on a router! The Web Server only sees the router IP address and there can ba any number of pc's downline of that since they resolve the extra IPs with port numbers that are part of the protocol aht are stripped from the ethernet packets at the router whent they are matced withthe downline pc.
> 
> Someone has a secret connection or somone is on a wireless in the apt.
> 
> OD


_Yes, that is right. Adrien could get away with murder when we offered this chance but she said that she found the guilty one and he admitted that he was using the same computer.
At that time we didn´t have observed the time between replies. _


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> She says there is a second poster...lurking in the grassy knoll.


now she's lurker?


aHHH!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> there we go dg.. check vieope's & min0's IP.. settle it once & for all


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 14, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I lost my cable service but with this IM drama who needs HBO.


Min0 You ar classic! love it!!!
OD


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## Pepper (Nov 14, 2004)

Rocky_Road said:
			
		

> So, can I be sure that I'm me? Or am I adrien?? I thought that it was "being checked"


I think you are real. A little "mullet obsessed" but real.


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 14, 2004)

She's everyone!!!! All of you!!! Be very afraid!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 14, 2004)

is it just me or....max isn't around much when mino is


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 14, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> I think you are real. A little "mullet obsessed" but real.


Hey, there's nothing like a good mullet... 




Been to my site, have you?


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 14, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> is it just me or....max isn't around much when mino is


That's what I was thinking...


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 14, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


 
best use of a smiley nominee


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> is it just me or....max isn't around much when mino is


Max who?


----------



## Pepper (Nov 14, 2004)

Rocky_Road said:
			
		

> Hey, there's nothing like a good mullet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep...2 suggestions:
1. more photos of you
2. less Salt n Pepa


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 14, 2004)

mino has an awesome wit like max hmmmm


----------



## Pepper (Nov 14, 2004)

I just returned from a NASCAR race...I saw PLENTY of MULLETS!


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

i thought it was max at first, but i once went to look at min0's profile & he was sending max a PM.

that would be a slick move, but very unlikely timing.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 14, 2004)

!


----------



## Pepper (Nov 14, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> i first thought it was max, but i once went to look at min0's profile & he was sending max a PM.
> 
> that would be a slick move, but very unlikely timing.



Ahhhh...if the PM fits, you must acquit!


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 14, 2004)

ok ok someone explain the mullet subtlety to me - i know both rocky and adrien are into the mullet blog - what is it? is this cyber blog code stuff?
OD


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> !


exactly.. he has excellent photoshop skills, just like V


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> ok ok someone explain the mullet subtlety to me - i know both rocky and adrien are into the mullet blog - what is it? is this cyber blog code stuff?
> OD


i was wondering the same thing.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Ahhhh...if the PM fits, you must acquit!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 14, 2004)

i saw one user logged on here twice can't remember who... stranger things have happened.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 14, 2004)

RR's site has lots o' mullet photos.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

pepper.. pull another moderator ip trick out of your hat


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> i once went to look at min0's profile & he was sending max a PM.


_How did you know that min0 was sending a PM to Max? How is that possible? _


----------



## Pepper (Nov 14, 2004)

I would be glad to, if you would move this discussion to the Sports forum.

That is my juridiction. Here, I am like Barney Fife in Raleigh.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

it say's "Writing PM.. MaxMirkin"

or when reading one, i've see "Reading PM...<name>"

maybe i have some secret rights that im not supposed to


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 14, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Yep...2 suggestions:
> 1. more photos of you
> 2. less Salt n Pepa


What can I say?? It's old school.....


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> exactly.. he has excellent photoshop skills, just like V


_I don´t know how to use the photoshop, I use the basic paint that comes with Windows.  _


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 14, 2004)

he jumped from the bushes and they didn't see him comin
fired up the bronco and hit the streets runnin


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 14, 2004)

Well I am a lover of mysteries but it's hard to argue facts. But when facts go contrary to what you personally know about people's character facts can't be facts. Someone is : 

1) Lying about the IP's in the server logs
2) Has a router on the internet connection with unknown down stream pcs or illicit wireless connections
3) Someone is pulling a huge masquerade about who they are and playing at least 2 separate personalities and managing to be very consistent in personal idioms at a fast pace
4) Roommate has a way to get logged into pc and upload posts via a serial proxy or local network proxy

I have an emotional dog in this fight and I can no longer judge in an objective manner since it would break my heart to think of one of the above possibilities that I know could not exist.

OD


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> it say's "Writing PM.. MaxMirkin"
> 
> or when reading one, i've see "Reading PM...<name>"
> 
> maybe i have some secret rights that im not supposed to


Copy paste............


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 14, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> ok ok someone explain the mullet subtlety to me - i know both rocky and adrien are into the mullet blog - what is it? is this cyber blog code stuff?
> OD


We just love mullets. Sexy as hell. Can you deny that this man is H-O-T??


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> it say's "Writing PM.. MaxMirkin"
> 
> or when reading one, i've see "Reading PM...<name>"
> 
> maybe i have some secret rights that im not supposed to


_Funny, the first PM he sent me was saying that he was you. Now you give a bad excuse to know that he sent a PM to MAX. You are min0.  _


----------



## Pepper (Nov 14, 2004)

Min0's ISP is, shall we say, not one I'd expect Vieope to use.


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 14, 2004)

ANother scandal????


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Min0's ISP is, shall we say, not one I'd expect Vieope to use.


_Where is it from?_


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> Well I am a lover of mysteries but it's hard to argue facts. But when facts go contrary to what you personally know about people's character facts can't be facts. Someone is :
> 
> 1) Lying about the IP's in the server logs *Why would they?*
> 2) Has a router on the internet connection with unknown down stream pcs or illicit wireless connections *There would be an access point. at least a hub or switch to share the connection*
> ...



i like her too. i think what happened is that she was messing around with a friend... didn't mean harm, but didn't stop it.  If what heywood said wasn't so degrading, it wouldn't be such a big deal.  I like ya OD.. i feel for ya, man.

I would love this all to be false, too.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 14, 2004)

Rocky_Road said:
			
		

> We just love mullets. Sexy as hell. Can you deny that this man is H-O-T??


I think I saw this guy today. He was wearing a "$25,000 aint shit, 25 points is bullshit" T-shirt.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Min0's ISP is, shall we say, not one I'd expect Vieope to use.


ahh, but is vieope's?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 14, 2004)

vieope nah not the harmless bunny


----------



## Pepper (Nov 14, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Where is it from?_


AOL

Go post in the Sports forum and I will check you out and acquit you


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

i dont think it's vieope either 

I'm just saying I formerly did. It was convincing, but not anymore


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2004)

Rocky_Road said:
			
		

> ANother scandal????


Hey! Lets get back to the real culprit here!


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> vieope nah not the harmless bunny


_I know, I love this picture.  _


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 14, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> vieope nah not the harmless bunny


OMG that is too funny
Like the deadly rabbit in the Monty Python film that was taking out arthur's knights left and right... 
OD


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> AOL
> 
> Go post in the Sports forum and I will check you out and acquit you


  Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I know, I love this picture.  _


damn V... working out is paying off!


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> AOL
> 
> Go post in the Sports forum and I will check you out and acquit you


_I posted already. You can verify now. _


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

pepper.. acquit me too! snt thinks im min0!
we'll narrow this down yet!


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> damn V... working out is paying off!


_Yeah 
I like the avatar that I made based in this picture some time ago. _


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 14, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> i like her too. i think what happened is that she was messing around with a friend... didn't mean harm, but didn't stop it.  If what heywood said wasn't so degrading, it wouldn't be such a big deal.  I like ya OD.. i feel for ya, man.
> 
> I would love this all to be false, too.


I think she has a flaky roomate who is devious and has a network jack plugged in somwhere upstream on a hub and is evesdropping on her and probably reading her mail too. I would not be surprised if he has a keystroke logger picking up her passwords as well. All evidence points to her pc and her apt and her weird roomates.

OD


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



now.. let's get max in there!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 14, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> OMG that is too funny
> Like the deadly rabbit in the Monty Python film that was taking out arthur's knights left and right...
> OD


i like the guy that won't let anyone cross the bridge even wants to fight after they chop off his arms and legs


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2004)

Get back to the Heywood...


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> we'll narrow this down yet!


_Yeah  _


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2004)

yo adrainnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 14, 2004)

once max is outed i have dibs on mino's avatar it's too cool


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> once max is outed i have dibs on mino's avatar it's too cool









OK, you got me..............


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> I think she has a flaky roomate who is devious and has a network jack plugged in somwhere upstream on a hub and is evesdropping on her and probably reading her mail too. I would not be surprised if he has a keystroke logger picking up her passwords as well. All evidence points to her pc and her apt and her weird roomates.
> 
> OD


_It would be possible but you know that it is not true. _


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

about adrien.. it may be time to drop it.  we're crossing into painful territory for some people & I don't want to damage any relationships or hurt any feelings further.  we all already have our own ideas on it.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 14, 2004)

OK...sorry, my battery died...It would appear that Mino, Busy and Vieope are all different people.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> about adrien.. it may be time to drop it. we're crossing into painful territory for some people & I don't want to damage any relationships or hurt any feelings further. we all already have our own ideas on it.


Yes back to the movies now that we've had our commercial break.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 14, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> OK, you got me..............


oh if it were only that easy.... how will we ever know for sure? maybe mino created max not vice versa


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> OK...sorry, my battery died...It would appear that Mino, Busy and Vieope are all different people.


 
Haha.....not so


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> OK...sorry, my battery died...It would appear that Mino, Busy and Vieope are all different people.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> OK, you got me..............


_You can show this flag all you want. We are coming after you! _


----------



## Pepper (Nov 14, 2004)

Yeah, when you know someone is looking, you know to change IPs.

I thought about that.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> OK...sorry, my battery died...It would appear that Mino, Busy and Vieope are all different people.


:bounce:


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

well hey, i can vpn into my work & login to im from there.. maybe that's where I am min0.. different ip & isp  

sorry, that would be  ridiculous


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 14, 2004)

roses are red 
violets are blue
i'm schizophrenic
and so am i


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 14, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Yep...2 suggestions:
> 1. more photos of you
> 2. less Salt n Pepa


Ok, I've taken care of your 2nd request at least...


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> roses are red
> violets are blue
> i'm schizophrenic
> and so am i


_I love this movie. "What about Bob?" :bounce:_


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Yeah, when you know someone is looking, you know to change IPs.
> 
> I thought about that.


MIn0 Lee is a product of not 1 but several people.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Yeah, when you know someone is looking, you know to change IPs.
> 
> I thought about that.


but we all have different isp's, right?


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> but we all have different isp's, right?


_If you are in doubt and don´t know if the ip change worked and you know that min0 is not me, you must be him. _


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

_Nah, I know it is not you.  _


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _If you are in doubt and don´t know if the ip change worked and you know that min0 is not me, you must be him. _


i have no clue who min0 is.  it's not me, not you... has to be max.

i still never found out why snt thought i was min0   

my router is in another room.  ill be damned if im running back & forth all night!


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

if it is max... i would be shocked...

why the hell would he PM himself?


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> i have no clue who min0 is.  it's not me, not you... has to be max.
> 
> i still never found out why snt thought i was min0
> 
> my router is in another room.  ill be damned if im running back & forth all night!


_There is other possibilities besides a home router. Damn, I could look like that I am from China if I wanted. _


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> i still never found out why snt thought i was min0


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> if it is max... i would be shocked...
> 
> why the hell would he PM himself?


_I don´t know. Maybe he knew that you were going to look at it. _


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> if it is max... i would be shocked...
> 
> why the hell would he PM himself?


To throw you off.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _There is other possibilities besides a home router. Damn, I could look like that I am from China if I wanted. _



really? well, the only other way I can think of is going through my work... but that would be a pain in the ass.  well, maybe if i had two computers... but still, why keep it up so long?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> really? well, the only other way I can think of is going through my work... but that would be a pain in the ass. well, maybe if i had two computers... but still, why keep it up so long?


I have 4 computers at home.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> To throw you off.


not possible.. you knew that busylivin, man with about 200 posts went to view your profile at that very second?


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> really? well, the only other way I can think of is going through my work... but that would be a pain in the ass.  well, maybe if i had two computers... but still, why keep it up so long?


_Because something would be very wrong with you to start with, impersonating a chinese that look like a korean woman that we don´t know that it is a woman.. in a bodybuilding forum._


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

first off, is it a fact that min0 is an incognito IM veteran & not some newcomer?


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Because something would be very wrong with you to start with, impersonating a chinese that look like a korean woman that we don´t know that it is a woman.. in a bodybuilding forum._


hey, everyone's gotta get their kicks somehow


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> first off, is it a fact that min0 is an incognito IM veteran & not some newcomer?


_That is true. _


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> first off, is it a fact that min0 is an incognito IM veteran & not some newcomer?


Yes


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2004)

No


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2004)

Va


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 14, 2004)

Good Lawd......I vote that min0 is Max...same sense of humor


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2004)

Hint to all..........Min0 lee is more than 1 person. It's being tossed around.


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 14, 2004)

I got it!!! It's Adrien,Heywood,OD, and that bitch Rocky!!! Er,...wait a minute...who am I right now?!?!?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2004)

Rocky_Road said:
			
		

> I got it!!! It's Adrien,Heywood,OD, and that bitch Rocky!!! Er,...wait a minute...who am I right now?!?!?


The one with the great boobs


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Hint to all..........Min0 lee is more than 1 person. It's being tossed around.


share'n the love, eh?


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 14, 2004)

These old things????





I've had 'em for years.....


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

Rocky_Road said:
			
		

> These old things????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

at least you're modest.


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 14, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> at least you're modest.


I always have been a little shy......


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 14, 2004)

max if you are mino relax but if mino is your woman watch out i'm going to start posting some of your steamier stuff


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 14, 2004)

i think mino is max's girlfriend and he's posting stuff as her too


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 14, 2004)

i have ways to make you talk


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 14, 2004)

just getting warmed up


----------



## Vieope (Nov 15, 2004)

_I was reading older threads and I discovered this.. I found out that I like soap opera as well 

Anyway, once upon a time, Adrien disagreed with Camaro then Duncan, Camaro´s brother, got upset by it saying a lot of bad words and mean comments towards adrien, then in the middle of the thread a "new member" appears and the bad comments towards Adrien are even more rude, I mean really rude. Adrien probably thought that it was Duncan, which could be or some friend of them. Now adrien thinks to herself that it is not quite a bad idea this "new member" thing to flame someone. 
Then a few days later, Heywood, another new member, appears and his first post is a rude one, now the one who got flamed in another thread was Duncan, I mean really bad comments towards Duncan, even Heywood signature mentions him all the time . I don´t think adrien had it in her to be so agressive but one of her friends did. The short time between posts of adrien and Heywood with the same ip address and computer, indicates that she was aware of it.


What was the motive to that thread about OD? From what I have seen OD and adrien get along great, I might say almost romantic. So it was probably jealousy of her roomate that is in love with her all these years. You can disconsider this last paragraph.  


Now the thing that I don´t undertand is how people like Camaro, that I find to be a great guy with a nice personality, Duncan I don´t know him but he seems like his brother and Adrien which is so sensitive and loveable, just can´t get along. So many people out there doing really bad things and hurting humantiy, those should be the ones to hate, not your friends at IM that made a comment that you misunderstood. Why can´t you all love each other, start an orgy and invite me? _


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 15, 2004)

Good morning.  Fire away.  Questions, I mean.  I'm rested and ready to answer questions.  For a few moments, anyway.


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 15, 2004)

I have to leave for school, for those interested in what's going on.  I'll try and get back on later.


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 15, 2004)

All I can say at this point is the od pompous poll started about the same time I was doing some serious butt kicking in the gay marriage amendment thread and had spanked rocky road for butting in...

Someone principal to this drama is likely a homosexual (or has emotional links to one - perhaps a brother) and is more than likely masquerading as a female.

The plot thickens...
OD


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 15, 2004)

Rocky is this why your cam is always broken dear?
OD


----------



## ZECH (Nov 15, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> Good morning.  Fire away.  Questions, I mean.  I'm rested and ready to answer questions.  For a few moments, anyway.


Why is your IP different today??


----------



## ZECH (Nov 15, 2004)

BTW, Vieope, Mino and Max all have different Ip's.
Max is from Brooklyn


----------



## kuso (Nov 15, 2004)

Heywood = min0 lee = adrien_j9

Trust me.....I had a pm from god explaining it. Unfortunately in my drunken haze I deleted it, but the truth is the truth.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 15, 2004)

So where does Max fit in?


----------



## RexStunnahH (Nov 15, 2004)

This seems to be the continuation of that OD pompus thread,or like the saga of it,I gotta say thanks though,it sucks for some.My day at work has just breezed by reading through these threads.I havent really been on,since they yanked my internet privlages at work temporarly.But this is pretty intresting.


----------



## kuso (Nov 15, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> So where does Max fit in?



Max? I heard he left to go play at MM.com


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 15, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Why is your IP different today??



She has a lot of different IP's in the admin log.  


OK, here are the FACTS:

Heywood's IPs (all two of them) match Adrien's IPs.
Whenever Heywood is logged in, Adrien is logged in.  
When Heywood begins to move around the forums, Adrien stops, and vice versa.
Heywood has bashed at least two members and Adrien has been one of the first to chime in and defend that member.

Just search Heywood's posts and you'll see for yourself.

As far as all the drama goes, I really could not care less about all that.  This all started because I thought Heywood's posts were suspicious, so I checked the admin log and his two IP's matched Adrien's.  Take what you want from that.


----------



## kuso (Nov 15, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Take what you want from that.



Or just believe my pm from god


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 15, 2004)

Is it possible to be logged in on the IM server simultaniously with the same PC? I thought that it would not permit that due to the cookies resolving to the same machine. Hmmm, wait, XP and NT permit different users! So cookies are in a different context in each user's pricate log in account!!! True?

OD


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 15, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> BTW, Vieope, Mino and Max all have different Ip's.
> Max is from Brooklyn


Are they wildly different like in differnt domains? Or are they from the same internet domain?

OD


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 15, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> Is it possible to be logged in on the IM server simultaniously with the same PC? I thought that it would not permit that due to the cookies resolving to the same machine. Hmmm, wait, XP and NT permit different users! So cookies are in a different context in each user's pricate log in account!!! True?
> 
> OD



Beats me, man.  I suppose it is possible, since these "new" PCs allow more than one user to be logged into computer at the same time (MtnBikerChk and I are often both logged in at the same time on the home computer).  However, I think it's tough to physically have two people using the same computer at the same time.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 15, 2004)

Max is not Min0.  Min0 is not Max.  Where the hell _has_ Max been, anyway?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 15, 2004)

OK, I have to go get some real work done.  Have fun with this, people.


----------



## kuso (Nov 15, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Max is not Min0.  Min0 is not Max.  Where the hell _has_ Max been, anyway?



MM.com I tell ya!


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 15, 2004)

xp's fast user switching.

it's fast, and yes.. you all have your own cookies   both users would still show as logged in.

probably what was going on.  the only question really is what is her or her friend.

she had to have known what was going on, either way


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 15, 2004)

kuso said:
			
		

> MM.com I tell ya!



Max = Island Ace?


----------



## ZECH (Nov 15, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> Are they wildly different like in differnt domains? Or are they from the same internet domain?
> 
> OD


The Ip's are not close in number. That's all I know.  I have an IP finder. It won't let me locate Vieope or Mino, but it shows Max in Brooklyn.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 15, 2004)

mino and max need to hook up if mino is not max and max is not mino and max is a guyand mino is a female or max is female and mino is ..... (my brain hurts) anyhooo  they have a way of making their posts very memorable. and i love to steal the smileys...


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 15, 2004)

dg806 every time i think of you this comes to mind. great post.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 15, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> dg806 every time i think of you this comes to mind. great post.


How You doing today?


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 15, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> Rocky is this why your cam is always broken dear?
> OD


Actually, no, it's broken because my son knocked it down.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 15, 2004)

I can't read all these damn posts since last night, has this been resolved?


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 15, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> All I can say at this point is the od pompous poll started about the same time I was doing some serious butt kicking in the gay marriage amendment thread and had spanked rocky road for butting in...
> 
> Someone principal to this drama is likely a homosexual (or has emotional links to one - perhaps a brother) and is more than likely masquerading as a female.
> 
> ...


.


Don't even drag me into this shit like this. Not cool.  I am who I say I am and quite frankly, I could give a fuck less if you believe me or not. 

I have no clue why "heywood" picked that time to start the thread. I don't really care. Don't try throwing me into this to make yourself feel better about who everyone thinks Heywood is.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 15, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I can't read all these damn posts since last night, has this been resolved?


nothing missed. it's at the same point.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 15, 2004)

Damn.

Not that I have any doubts.  But still.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 15, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Damn.
> 
> Not that I have any doubts.  But still.


i know.. but there's nowhere else for it to go. no other explanation for it, but she's stickin to her guns.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 15, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> i know.. but there's nowhere else for it to go. no other explanation for it, but she's stickin to her guns.


OJ did that..and it worked for him.


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 15, 2004)

Rocky_Road said:
			
		

> .
> 
> 
> Don't even drag me into this shit like this. Not cool.  I am who I say I am and quite frankly, I could give a fuck less if you believe me or not.
> ...


just adding to the drama - relax. joking.
OD


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 15, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> just adding to the drama - relax. joking.
> OD


I'll bet.


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 15, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Why is your IP different today??



Same computer as always.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 15, 2004)

The Great Blue Bunny said:
			
		

> _I was reading older threads and I discovered this.. I found out that I like soap opera as well
> 
> Anyway, once upon a time, Adrien disagreed with Camaro then Duncan, Camaro´s brother, got upset by it saying a lot of bad words and mean comments towards adrien, then in the middle of the thread a "new member" appears and the bad comments towards Adrien are even more rude, I mean really rude. Adrien probably thought that it was Duncan, which could be or some friend of them. Now adrien thinks to herself that it is not quite a bad idea this "new member" thing to flame someone.
> Then a few days later, Heywood, another new member, appears and his first post is a rude one, now the one who got flamed in another thread was Duncan, I mean really bad comments towards Duncan, even Heywood signature mentions him all the time . I don´t think adrien had it in her to be so agressive but one of her friends did. The short time between posts of adrien and Heywood with the same ip address and computer, indicates that she was aware of it._


I have stayed out of this thread and just watched because I have an emotional investment here. I asked IAB to ban dontragho for "his" treatment of Adrien. IAB looked at the thread in question and saw that a threat of violence was there from DRH so he/she was banned. 

I find it to be impossible for dontragho and adrien to argue from the same pc. Can someone check the IP for the now banned dontragho and see if that IP matches Adrien's?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 15, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Can someone check the IP for the now banned dontragho and see if that IP matches Adrien's?



It does not and is unique.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 15, 2004)

That is a very great relief ... thanks IAB.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 15, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> How You doing today?


nuts. i'm in the middle of moving and trying to repair my washer. stubborn and determined but no match for my washer i think.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 15, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> I find it to be impossible for dontragho and adrien to argue from the same pc. Can someone check the IP for the now banned dontragho and see if that IP matches Adrien's?


_Why would you think he is one of her friends? _


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 15, 2004)

That IP did not match the IP of any member is what you are saying by "Unique" ... just clearing that up for our low-tech readers.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 15, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> That IP did not match the IP of any member is what you are saying by "Unique" ... just clearing that up for our low-tech readers.



That means his IP did not match any other user IP that is in the database and has only been used by him.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 15, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Why would you think he is one of her friends? _


You read the posts from dontragho and weywood the same as I did _V_.  Their writing styles are very closely matched.  My thoughts when I read the posts from heywood was that the just banned dontrag had re-registered under a new name and continued on acting like an asshole.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 15, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> That means his IP did not match any other user IP that is in the database and has only been used by him.


_Can you check from what state it is from? _


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks to all who've believed me, I appreciate it.  To those who don't, I understand.  It's time that I pry my butt out of my desk chair and become more productive anyway.  Good luck all, with everything.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 15, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> Thanks to all who've believed me, I appreciate it. To those who don't, I understand. It's time that I pry my butt out of my desk chair and become more productive anyway. Good luck all, with everything.


What those that really don't give a damn?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 15, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Can you check from what state it is from? _



Probably, but I am really not at liberty to give out that information.


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 15, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> What those that really don't give a damn?



They wouldn't be reading this, then, would they.  Those that don't give a damn have avoided this thread all together.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 15, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Probably, but I am really not at liberty to give out that information.


_You are right. You can make your own conclusions if you need though. _


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 15, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> They wouldn't be reading this, then, would they. Those that don't give a damn have avoided this thread all together.


Hmmm....good point


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 15, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> Thanks to all who've believed me, I appreciate it. To those who don't, I understand. It's time that I pry my butt out of my desk chair and become more productive anyway. Good luck all, with everything.


I believe REO summed it up perfectly when they sang "Although it hurts to say good-byeee, I believe it's time for me to fly...."


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 15, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> What those that really don't give a damn?



I give a damn because I care.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 15, 2004)

Rocky_Road said:
			
		

> I believe REO summed it up perfectly when they sang "Although it hurts to say good-byeee, I believe it's time for me to fly...."


Or as Meatload said "There ain't no Coup de Ville hiding at the bottom of a Cracker Jack box."


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 15, 2004)

Well, I think I'm going to bow out for a while as well. It's too easy to end up sitting here all day instead of doing something productive. I'll check in now and then. Ta-ta for now. 

You're all more than welcome to continue to visit my site, I promise I'll post lots of funny pictures for y'all. Don't forget to sign my chatterbox if you visit.


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 15, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Or as Meatload said "There ain't no Coup de Ville hiding at the bottom of a Cracker Jack box."


 
Hahahahahahahahahah... you always make me laugh pepper..


----------



## ZECH (Nov 15, 2004)

Adrien is not using dial up, so therefore no proxy. Cable/DSL do not use it. Therefore it is 99.9% that she is not telling the truth IMO. Why, I have no idea. She got busted and decided to stick to her story no matter what.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 15, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Adrien is not using dial up, so therefore no proxy. Cable/DSL do not use it. Therefore it is 99.9% that she is not telling the truth IMO. Why, I have no idea. She got busted and decided to stick to her story no matter what.



That was fairly obvious by page 2.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 15, 2004)

_Soap Opera fanatics.  _


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 15, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I was reading older threads and I discovered this.. I found out that I like soap opera as well _
> 
> _Anyway, once upon a time, Adrien disagreed with Camaro then Duncan, Camaro´s brother, got upset by it saying a lot of bad words and mean comments towards adrien, then in the middle of the thread a "new member" appears and the bad comments towards Adrien are even more rude, I mean really rude. Adrien probably thought that it was Duncan, which could be or some friend of them. Now adrien thinks to herself that it is not quite a bad idea this "new member" thing to flame someone. _
> _Then a few days later, Heywood, another new member, appears and his first post is a rude one, now the one who got flamed in another thread was Duncan, I mean really bad comments towards Duncan, even Heywood signature mentions him all the time . I don´t think adrien had it in her to be so agressive but one of her friends did. The short time between posts of adrien and Heywood with the same ip address and computer, indicates that she was aware of it._
> ...


 
Very good


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 15, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> So where does Max fit in?


He is my lover


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 15, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Soap Opera fanatics.  _


 






 This is better than must see TV.


----------



## irontime (Nov 15, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> I need to make this clear, and make it clear QUICK!!  I am NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT Heywood Jablomy.


.........but you still think O.D. is a dick, right?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2004)

wow, I just read ALL of this and I feel dizzy. LOL.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey just a point to enlighten you all... The obvious is that this Heywoodja person is IMO a dude. After that dumb as thread about OD I remebered seeing the person talk crap about Sapphire. So then I went to see what their other posts had been and they spent way too much time angry at Duncan Donuts. (like jealous of him) So it's definitely a dude.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 15, 2004)

I will admit my alter ego is *Kamon Yawanaleime*


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 15, 2004)

Mine is MaxMirkin.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 15, 2004)

I've also been known as Hung So Lo in real life.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 15, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Mine is MaxMirkin.



Nah, he left.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 15, 2004)

*I See*

.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Nah, he left.


He's still here.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 15, 2004)

That's some funny shit right there ^^^


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 15, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> .



Uhm Mino, I am cutting you off dear. Kiss and tell... shame on you sigh.   (same time tonight?)  .

I was just keeping RR out of trouble till Adrian got back from her trip and making up (not making out) for some misunderstandings. How was I to know I would find a kind and compassionate woman under those huge hooters? It was an accident - ya got to believe me.  

Adrien knows where my true heart is ...

(and someone else does to  )

Ok it's time to spill some more milk.  

OD


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 16, 2004)

LOL....

Hilarious


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 16, 2004)

There are only a few certainties on this forum....

Duncans IS actually my brother
Vieope will ALWAYS have a bunny in his avatar and
TwinPeak WILL finish behind me at the IM Olympia


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 16, 2004)

Anyone notice that heywood has been conspicuously quiet of late? I wonder if he/she is feeling remorse, in psychotherapy or popping pills to feel better?
OD


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 16, 2004)

irontime said:
			
		

> .........but you still think O.D. is a dick, right?


IT - my advise is to drop it. Adrien is a trusted friend of mine. If she choses to even respond to you I will be amazed. I respect this woman so much that even if she did do it then it would have no consequence to me at all since she knows I would not take great offense and forgive her. But she did not do it because she has told me privately that she did not do it. That is good enough for me. So why sling the muck? 

Have you ever had a friend that it just "didn't matter" what they did and could do not wrong in your eyes? For those that I elect to extend my friendship to, no matter the accusation, no matter if they actually committed a terrible transgression, there is still unconditional trust and unconditional forgiveness. It is their choice to decide if they want to walk away from that friendship and all that takes is a "see ya".

It's a pity if you have never been capable of extending this kind of friendship to a person or experienced it yourself. I do it rarely and only when I find a person of such worth. Adrien is such a friend and being the muck slinger that you are, you will never be.

OD


----------



## irontime (Nov 16, 2004)

How did I know that the reply would be in essay form 

Relax, it was just a joke trying to lighten the mood.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> Anyone notice that heywood has been conspicuously quiet of late? I wonder if he/she is feeling remorse, in psychotherapy or popping pills to feel better?
> OD


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 21, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


Too funny Min0!!!
Must have been some cooperation with the admins on that one plus a little pit of photoshop. Gratz. 
OD


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

Whatever happened to her?


----------



## Vieope (Nov 26, 2004)

_I thought about her when I logged in today. She, rocky road and OD are missing.  _


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

Are they all the same?


----------



## Vieope (Nov 26, 2004)

_Sure  _


----------



## ZECH (Nov 27, 2004)

Adrien has not been on since all this.................


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 27, 2004)

OD is stil here...


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> OD is stil here...








  Welcome Back.


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 28, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I thought about her when I logged in today. She, rocky road and OD are missing.  _


Not missing, taking a break....


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 28, 2004)

Rocky_Road said:
			
		

> Not missing, taking a break....


----------

